# List of Essentials



## della luna

I am a potential new hedgie owner and want to make sure that I have my list of essentials in order! Here is what I have on the list so far:

-Large rubbermaid bin (for use as cage)
-Wire shelving (for use as cage lid)
-Thermometer
-Lamp (for light)
-Timer (for lamp)
-Fleece (several liners as well as scraps for snuggling)
-Food and water dishes
-Food (must do more research to determine what types)
-Bottled Water
-Flying saucer wheel, 12"
-Large Igloo
-Litter Box
-Paper towels (for litter box; Yesterdays News if the hedgie tries to tear the paper towels)
-White vinegar (for cleaning the cage)
-Carrier
-HEDGEHOG!

note: I will be keeping the entire room at 75 degrees, so do not plan on needing any other heat sources. I am, however, going to head out to Petsmart and buy a thermometer to place where the cage would be, so that I can be sure the heater is accurate.

Please let me know if I have forgotten anything, or if there are revisions to be made to my list. Thanks


----------



## Christemo

You really should get a CHE because the room temperature will fluctuate between temperatures and not stay at 75. For instance, if there is a draft, the temperature will drop. With winter coming up, it's an even bigger need.

I personally do not like using storage bins as cages. There's not a lot of ventilation possible, and unless you get a massive Christmas tree holding bin, they usually aren't large enough. I would research a C&C cage, as often they can cost as low as $40 (~$20 for the storage cubes and about $20 for the coroplast). You can make them huge!

I also don't like the flying saucer wheel. They can hurt the hedgehog's legs and backs from the strange way that they're made to run. Check out Larry's wheels at http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... wheel.html


----------



## moxieberry

- nail clippers (cuticle clippers are the best choice, in my experience)
- bath wash (most people use Aveeno oatmeal bath wash or the off-brand version)
- hedgie bag (for cuddling/bonding time)
- toys (4" PVC pipe, small stuffed animals, hot wheels cars, cat balls without holes in them)


----------

